# Ep3 themes?



## Chitala383 (Oct 9, 2011)

What themes work with ep3? All I can find on here and xda is only the greys and blacks, and the feeling blue. Are there any others? If there r is there a possibility we could get a thread with a list of all ep3 compatible themes?


----------



## shrike1978 (Sep 2, 2011)

CoreDroid is posted on XDA, but it's very incomplete.


----------



## stranula (Aug 15, 2011)

I will be releasing a new one soon. It will be blue again, but very different from the feelin' blue theme I made before.


----------



## hvc1911 (Sep 30, 2011)

I'm a big fan of the grey and black theme. A black and blue theme would be awesome.


----------



## cujo6801 (Aug 9, 2011)

"hvc1911 said:


> I'm a big fan of the grey and black theme. A black and blue theme would be awesome.


 I second that...


----------



## chiahead52 (Jun 23, 2011)

hvc1911 said:


> I'm a big fan of the grey and black theme. A black and blue theme would be awesome.


me too


----------



## Chitala383 (Oct 9, 2011)

I'm pretty much just looking for a theme that adds an accurate battery meter and maybe some jazzed up icons in the app drawer and notification pull down


----------



## Chitala383 (Oct 9, 2011)

Ah, I totally dig coredroid  some fancy notification bar icons would put this theme over the top for me. It's definitely pretty sweet though


----------



## Bobaboo (Sep 16, 2011)

I wouldn't mind an AOSP GB or ICS theme for the rom


----------



## stranula (Aug 15, 2011)

hvc1911 said:


> I'm a big fan of the grey and black theme. A black and blue theme would be awesome.


Well, with 3 votes, I would say that must be my next project...but in the mean time check out "A whole new blue" that I just put up. It might be what you are looking for.


----------



## Tueyjr (Aug 8, 2011)

I really like both the core Droid and whole new blue themes. I was torn as to which one I liked better. Because core Droid was incomplete a few days ago (may still be?) I did what worked before. I flashed the whole new blue then the core Droid. I think this fills anything incomplete in core Droid with elements from whole new blue.

Then, I flashed the circular battery, but that removed the crt off, so I pulled that because the off animation is more important to me.

Long winded, I know, but even though there are only four themes available they rock, and the devs on them are incredibly responsive.

Sent from my Droid Charge 2E


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

Well.... I applied the new blue theme then applied the core theme with out wiping. I have a pretty cool mix of the two now. Heh. Throwing in my vote and beer money for a blue/black theme also.


----------



## jetsman (Sep 29, 2011)

I vote for an ics theme!

Sent from my HUMBLE by Danalo1979 using Black RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Birthofahero (Aug 18, 2011)

I personally like the minimum theme, but ics and black/blue would be nice as well.


----------



## bL33d (Jun 23, 2011)

ics theme please!


----------

